# Cpt 77003



## scottc1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone,
Has anyone noticed that when doing interventional pain procedures that in addition to using the 26 modifier for 77003, that they are having to use the 59 modifier too? 

I have been searching for some sort of documentation on this and am coming up blank.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Connie


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 4, 2010)

Many procedures include fluoro.  Unbundling by adding mod. 59 to receive payment is inappropriate if the the fluoro is inherently built into the procedure.  I suggest reading CMS' guidelines for proper reporting.

http://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/01_overview.asp

Click on the "*NCCI Policy Manual*" and open chapter *9*


----------



## cmcgarry (Aug 4, 2010)

Especially with the facet injections this year - the codes changed 01/01/2010 to include fluoroscopy, when it used to be billed separately.  Be sure to check the descriptions of 64490-64495.


----------

